# Sigelei 150w temp-control



## Alex (11/6/15)

source: https://instagram.com/sigelei_co.ltd/

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MarkDBN (11/6/15)

Finally! Can't wait for that one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redeemer (11/6/15)

Why!?!?
My budget cant keep up with my wants anymore!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Balsak (11/6/15)

Got the normal 150w and if this thing is going to be the same as the normal one i am definitely getting one


----------



## stevie g (11/6/15)

good lord this thing is going to require monstrous nickel builds

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (11/6/15)

The Sigelei 150w TC builds on Sigelei’s best-selling 150w mod. This mod will have temperature control functionality and up to 150 watts of power. It will be powered by dual 18650 batteries in series. This mod will be very similar in size to the Sigelei 150W mod, a tried-and-true box mod that is still selling all over the world. *Sign up for an email alert to know when we have these in stock!*

*Sigelei 150W TC Mod Features Include:*

*3 month limited warranty with Sigelei’s USA service center*
*Please visit ASMODUS for more information at: http://www.asmodus.com/Warranty-Information-s/1513.htm*

Battery life readout in real time
Aluminum alloy box
Variable wattage range 10W-150W
Output voltage range 1V-7.5V
Reads resistance down to 0.1Ω
Reads resistance up to 3.0Ω
Battery voltage range 6.4V-8.4V
Takes two 18650 batteries *(not included)*
Maximum current is 35 amps
*No charging port*
Temperature range: 212-572 degrees Fahrenheit
Spring loaded 510 connection
Magnetic battery compartment door
Reverse battery protection
Low voltage protection
Input high voltage warning
Chip runs cool to avoid overheating
Wattage adjustable
Temperature control functionality

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JackalR (11/6/15)

Oh yes me wants it


----------



## Gizmo (11/6/15)

Really not fan of the design, but as always with Sigelei you can expect quality however.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom (11/6/15)

How do you go from this 




to this 




Someone at Sigelei needs to be fired for bad taste

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki (11/6/15)

What would one have to set the temp limit to in order to vape at 150w?


----------



## Alex (12/6/15)

free3dom said:


> How do you go from this
> 
> View attachment 29166
> 
> ...



I can see why they changed it. I think it's a way better design.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VandaL (12/6/15)

Yiannaki said:


> What would one have to set the temp limit to in order to vape at 150w?


Temp control only does 50J and 600f like every other SX based temp mod. 150 WHATTS is just the normal 150 WHATZZZ

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## free3dom (12/6/15)

Alex said:


> I can see why they changed it. I think it's a way better design.



Different strokes for different folks I guess  To me it just looks terrible 

But it's not a Reo, so you won't get one anyways

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## kev mac (12/6/15)

Intrees


Alex said:


> View attachment 29148
> 
> 
> source: https://instagram.com/sigelei_co.ltd/interesting...are they using the Yi hi chip?


----------



## Sir Vape (12/6/15)

Yoh design is bad  Pity

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Redeemer (12/6/15)

And if ONLY it had added USB Pass Through charging, that would have been a nice addition to a Sigelei in my books.


----------



## AndreFerreira (12/6/15)

Redeemer said:


> And if ONLY it had added USB Pass Through charging, that would have been a nice addition to a Sigelei in my books.


I prefer to charge my batteries in a charger, much less to go wrong.


----------



## Redeemer (12/6/15)

And all the mods with these batteries already built in, and only openable by taking the whole mod apart (Such as an iStick) ?
I like being able to charge the mod from a low amp socket at work, and be able to quickly unplug it and go vape, then plug it back in to finish charging. I have a Nitecore D4 charger, but its rather bulky to keep dragging along with me, when the technology could be built into the Mod Box already...


----------



## free3dom (12/6/15)

Redeemer said:


> And all the mods with these batteries already built in, and only openable by taking the whole mod apart (Such as an iStick) ?
> I like being able to charge the mod from a low amp socket at work, and be able to quickly unplug it and go vape, then plug it back in to finish charging. I have a Nitecore D4 charger, but its rather bulky to keep dragging along with me, when the technology could be built into the Mod Box already...



The advantage with removable is just that, remove and replace - as long as you have 2 sets of batteries then having an built-in charger becomes unneeded IMO. I usually replace the battery(s) and keep the depleted ones until I'm close to a charger - no law says they have to be charged right away 

Built-in chargers are sometimes convenient, but I don't really see not having it as a major downside - especially on a dual 18650 device.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (12/6/15)

Been thinking about getting a Sig, and this would do nicely  I like the design shape more than the original too, but tastes differ hey.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AndreFerreira (12/6/15)

I'd be okay with the design if they remove the branding on the device.


----------



## free3dom (12/6/15)

AndreFerreira said:


> I'd be okay with the design if they remove the branding on the device.



From what I've heard from vendors, that kind of in your face branding is usually optional on Sig devices - the vendor can choose with or without it when they place and order


----------



## Snape of Vape (12/6/15)

Much better



Sigelei 75W Box Mod is their newest full-feature mod. This box mod has temperature control functionality. It also has Sigelei’s marvelous quality control. The Sigelei 75W uses a single 18650 battery. This mod is currently in the testing stages. There are rumors that the chip used in the Sigelei 75W is a variant of the Yihi M-Class chip. The buttons for adjusting wattage have been redesigned. They are now more tactile. The firing button has also been improved. There are few details known so early. One of the factory images show 0.5 ohms is the lowest the Sigelei 75W can go. This is unreal and unlikely, as nickel coils generally have far lower resistance. According to Sigelei, the mod will go down to 0.1 resistance. It is still early in the testing stages, so this information may change. This mod should be in stock mid-June. We will have more updates as we get them. We are releasing a small number of our shipment for pre-order. We expect our shipment to arrive approximately June 20. We will ship out these mods within 24 hours of receiving them.

*Sigelei 75W Mod Features Include:*

Temperature control function.
Takes 1x 18650 battery (not included).
Reads down to 0.1 resistance.
Mini USB charge port.
Dimensions: 46mm x 33.5mm x 97mm
More details soon!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## AndreFerreira (12/6/15)

Snape of Vape said:


> Much better
> View attachment 29183


and 75W is more than enough for temp sensing.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## mmabandit (12/6/15)

I've got one from http://www.vapingbest.com/2015-new-sigelei-150w-tc-temperature-control-mod-p-360 so far so good


----------



## free3dom (12/6/15)

Snape of Vape said:


> Much better
> View attachment 29183
> 
> 
> ...



This is exactly the one that can be got with or without that blue logo 

Pity about the single battery as this is perfect in all other ways

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AndreFerreira (12/6/15)

free3dom said:


> This is exactly the one that can be got with or without that blue logo
> 
> Pity about the single battery as this is perfect in all other ways


Oh how I hate logos on mods.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/6/15)

Oh wow that Sigelei 150W is Fugly!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Redeemer (12/6/15)

Seems like there is no such thing as the perfect Mod (Although REO users might disagree...)
Every one will be different, and sport its own positive and negative sides. The Sigelei might not be the best looking mod, not does it have all the features of its competition, but what it does have is its reputation, of being a solid, problem free (In my experience at least) mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Redeemer (12/6/15)

And by this evening, Mr @Rob Fisher , I will be owning your old Sig 100w Plus


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/6/15)

Redeemer said:


> Seems like there is no such thing as the perfect Mod (Although REO users might disagree...)
> Every one will be different, and sport its own positive and negative sides. The Sigelei might not be the best looking mod, not does it have all the features of its competition, but what it does have is its reputation, of being a solid, problem free (In my experience at least) mod



Yip REO owners would disagree... 

I LOVE Sigelei products! They are awesome quality and have always worked well for me...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/6/15)

Redeemer said:


> And by this evening, Mr @Rob Fisher , I will be owning your old Sig 100w Plus



Awesome! And what a great device that is! Look after her!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AndreFerreira (12/6/15)

If I wanted to buy a Reo right now where would i find one to buy? I want to take the dive and buy a Reo.


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/6/15)

AndreFerreira said:


> If I wanted to buy a Reo right now where would i find one to buy? I want to take the dive and buy a Reo.



You out of luck in JHB... If you were in CT you could get one from http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/

Or take a look in the classifieds as there are a couple for sale there!

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/for-sale/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redeemer (12/6/15)

@AndreFerreira , I've got two REO LP's, that I just cant get used to vaping, REO seems to not be my thing... So just need to compile them into two seperate deals, and take a chance on a complete deal including everything both came with (But wont hold my breath on that sale)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot (12/6/15)

Really dono if I like the look of this.. But finally Sigelei come to the temp control party. 

They really should have just kept it sleek and box like. That raise and horrible logo makes me not wanna buy thing star wars looking thing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff (12/6/15)

Redeemer said:


> And all the mods with these batteries already built in, and only openable by taking the whole mod apart (Such as an iStick) ?...



Keep in mind that dual built-in battery mods have batteries in parallel...much easier and still doable via USB voltages/currents. +100W regged box mods achieve the higher wattages via a higher battery voltage by having the dual batteries in series which makes safe on-board charging trickier

Reactions: Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (12/6/15)

AndreFerreira said:


> If I wanted to buy a Reo right now where would i find one to buy? I want to take the dive and buy a Reo.


Pm me @AndreFerreira, maybe we can figure something out!


----------



## Alex (12/6/15)

Just a PSA here, the guys on reddit are removing the usb charger on the IPVs because of electrical issues. Much better to use an external charger imo.

http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...ccessfully_removed_the_ipv4_sketchy_charging/



Sent from iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## whatalotigot (12/6/15)

@Alex, I am thinking I might do this ^^ As I really do not want to wait a year for pioneer4you to send me a warrenty replacement, the que is massive already.. Warrenty out the window I think Ill mod it to be safe. I take batteries out anyway to charge. so Silly for that port to be so Poorly installed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redeemer (12/6/15)

Wow, seems any thread on the forum has the potential to turn into a REO sale

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## whatalotigot (12/6/15)

@Redeemer I was thinking the same thing. The Reo guys even have their own corner.


----------



## Philip Dunkley (12/6/15)

Damn this thing is ugly!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Redeemer (12/6/15)

Looks are in the eyes of the Beer Holder!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## free3dom (12/6/15)

Redeemer said:


> Looks are in the eyes of the Beer Holder!



The problem is when you wake up in the morning and this thing is the first thing you see 

Might drive a vaper back to cigarettes

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Redeemer (12/6/15)

Yeah, going to sleep in the arms of a perfect tenner, and waking up gazing upon a swamp donkey won't be fun... Just stay tipsy and keep a 5/10? LoL
But on a serious note.. If its reliable, well priced, and does Real temperature control (no burnt cotton, smooth vape, maybe some other cool tricks?) then surely it's a serious competitor on the new market of Temp Sensing Mods.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (13/6/15)

Redeemer said:


> Yeah, going to sleep in the arms of a perfect tenner, and waking up gazing upon a swamp donkey won't be fun... Just stay tipsy and keep a 5/10? LoL
> But on a serious note.. If its reliable, well priced, and does Real temperature control (no burnt cotton, smooth vape, maybe some other cool tricks?) then surely it's a serious competitor on the new market of Temp Sensing Mods.



This device is definitely a serious competitor and I have no doubt it will vape like a dream - Sigelei is premium quality 

I just wish it looked the part, but I'm sure it won't matter to most people, I've just gotten to the point where I want it all - the performance AND the looks. And to be honest there are plenty alternatives out there that do 

I think we've reached the point where the way a device looks is almost as important as the way it functions. That said, I should probably reserve judgement on this until I've seen it in real life because pictures don't always do these devices justice

Reactions: Like 1


----------

